# Invasive trees



## chippin-in (Mar 25, 2020)

I am not sure if this is the correct forum to post this in but if not it can be put where it needs to be.

These small trees are taking over part of my backyard. I have cut one down covered it up with a tarp to keep it from re-growing but someone moved the tarp off of it and it began growing again and I have several other trees that are growing as well. 

Can anyone tell me what they are?

I have done some research on a herbicide called Triclopyr mixed with diesel as a basal bark treatment, but I want to know if this will be effective on these invasive trees.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2020)

You can find out whether they are actually an invasive species in your area or just ones that you personally don't want around by Googling "invasive trees for Texas". That will also give you a short list of what they might be if the are considered an invasive species in Texas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2020)

try this https://www.postregister.com/farman...cle_3f3bf33a-97fd-5c36-89c9-d68418041e24.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2020)

First looked like one of the ash family, _Fraxinus_ and the second like a hackberry, _Celtis._ I defer to closer living WB members...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks. I did look up invasive trees in Texas, which is where I found the name of the herbicide. It was said that it doesnt affect some tree species so I wasnt sure if it would work on these. The leaves also looked similar to the Tree of Heaven. 

I got some stuff to try...less fhan $25 so we will see.

Thanks again,
Robert


----------



## trc65 (Mar 28, 2020)

Not sure what the trees are, but i have used a lot of triclopyr over the years to kill brush and small trees. Works very well. Be sure and read the label for use precautions, it will kill a lot more than just the brush you want removed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 28, 2020)

chippin-in said:


> Thanks. I did look up invasive trees in Texas, which is where I found the name of the herbicide. It was said that it doesnt affect some tree species so I wasnt sure if it would work on these. The leaves also looked similar to the Tree of Heaven.
> 
> I got some stuff to try...less fhan $25 so we will see.
> 
> ...



Sheep work really well too.

By the way, there wasn't any Tree of Heaven in the four photos you posted. Was there another photo to post?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm still surprised that other members of your area, Texas, have not responded. I'm still on the same two families, was thinking Sugarberry (pic 3 & 4) and Texas ash, seeing the rounded leaves (pic 1 & 2).

@Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm terrible about identifying trees. We have those those trees here Robert, they are a PITA. Sorry I can't be of more help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

